# Movo G10



## mosb1dog (Mar 4, 2010)

I would like to purchase a set of Movo G10 castings from John Maddaford in Britain
as mentioned bottom of page 8 EJC #195 but can't find web or email address anywhere. Anybody help please?


----------



## mimoletti (Jun 5, 2010)

This is your e-mail:

[email protected]

Massimo.


----------

